# SE-R (SpecV) and AutoX



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

i've did much reading on different threads and on NPM.com for information on the SE-R (SpecV).
these questions are directed towards AutoX racers with an SE-R (SpecV) but anyone is free to answer it.

(for AutoX racers) what suspension do you use for AutoX?
(for anyone) what suspension do you recommend? so far i've narrow it down to 3 choices: Nismo, Tein, or JIC.


----------



## BEJAY1 (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd think any of those decent choices. One of my decisions when upgrading from just strut/springs was rebuildability and service. In 3 years I've had to have 2 revalves/rebuilds and that's huge difference to me.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

initial V said:


> i've did much reading on different threads and on NPM.com for information on the SE-R (SpecV).
> these questions are directed towards AutoX racers with an SE-R (SpecV) but anyone is free to answer it.
> 
> (for AutoX racers) what suspension do you use for AutoX?
> (for anyone) what suspension do you recommend? so far i've narrow it down to 3 choices: Nismo, Tein, or JIC.


if you can find the JICs get them. They are by far the best. The nismo and Tein would both also be good choices, the K-sports are fairly new and I've heard of 2 people blowing them already (less then 10k on them) but with the adjustable lowers, they have more adjusting abaility the the teins.


I have no complains about my Tein basics though and while I have not autoXed on the car (yet) I would have no worries doing it on them at all.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

I dont know much about those struts but remember to stay in the stock category you can only have two external adjustments! Also eny thing that requires you to use after market springs would take you out of the stock category!:banhump:


----------

